# MacFixIt



## fred (9 Avril 2000)

Si l'anglais ne vous fait pas peur allez jetter un oeil sur http://www.macfixit.com/reports/macos9.0.x.shtml#recent,  il y a pas mal de points concernant les disfonctionnements sous OS 9.0.4


----------

